# Anger Management



## 161 (Jul 12, 2011)

i am going to see a therapist soon about controlling my anger, is there a specific kind of therapist i should see for that? i know of group sessions but i never heard of anger management one on one, does anyone have experiences with anger management therapy?


----------

